# Martinka & Devonwoody



## devonwoody (18 Apr 2014)

Martin and I are attempting to make a tissue box each with a scrolled pattern to the front face of box.

Progress so far is preparing a lump of sapele. 490 x 260 x 100mm.

Two faces plained flat on plainer.







Two slices taken off on bandsaw.






The two pieces where then finished off on the thicknesser to 5.75mm thick.






The two pieces are to be posted off to Martin who has got a unique pattern lined up, one for himself and the other for my use.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (18 Apr 2014)

It is wonderful to have the machinery to be able to cut wood to 6mm,I would say that most of us use 6mm ply most of the time.It will be very interesting to see yours and Martin's finished projects.I have been very lucky to receive some wood of that thickness.

Bryan


----------



## devonwoody (30 Apr 2014)

Martin and I are making progress on our joint project.

A couple of days ago Martin returned the sapele timber prepared on his scroll saw and has produced two perfect faced bits of work as per photograph below.






I contacted a neighbour of mine who is rather good at accurate and artistic artwork who then produced this piece of outstanding artwork to match the frets supplied by Martin.






I intend taking the art work and frets to our art society this weekend before proceeding with any further work on this project.

Any advice on how to sandwich the painted work between two boards appreciated. The paintwork has been done on artist quality thin 90lbs rag paper and I think the inks are permanent .


----------



## MMUK (30 Apr 2014)

That artwork is cool 

I recognise the Angel Fish. Is that supposed to be a Betta with it?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Apr 2014)

:lol: ..."Betta"?...show off! :lol:


----------



## pebbles (30 Apr 2014)

devonwoody":22z5o8f3 said:


> Martin and I are making progress on our joint project.
> 
> Any advice on how to sandwich the painted work between two boards appreciated. The paintwork has been done on artist quality thin 90lbs rag paper and I think the inks are permanent .



I'd feel inclined to sandwich the artwork between two sheets of overhead projector acetate type sheets to protect it, then glue all together appropriately... just my h.o. of course...

Gorgeous artwork - looking forward to seeing it all complete.


----------



## martinka (1 May 2014)

MMUK":34rdeldp said:


> That artwork is cool
> 
> I recognise the Angel Fish. Is that supposed to be a Betta with it?



The only fish I recognise is the cod from my favourite chippy in Whitby. 
The fish are taken from a Steve Good pattern which he took from a free dingbat font, if that's the correct term.


----------



## stevebuk (1 May 2014)

Hope it all turns out well, can I ask what blade DW is using in the bandsaw..


----------



## devonwoody (1 May 2014)

3/4" stainless steel thin blade from tuff saws 3tbi on a large axminster bs.


----------



## devonwoody (3 May 2014)

Martin located the colour backing of the design and I have managed to print out on glossy photo paper using my inkjet printer.







I now intend to do a trial run and see which colour system will work for the backing of fretwork and used has backing .


----------



## devonwoody (4 May 2014)

Did a session yesterday with the art and fret.

Used acetate, photographic design above but went with the art work.

Using a Bosch lightweight router I cleaned out a recess about 1/2mm deep and cleaned up with small plane and chisel. The mounting board for use with the router was screwed to my bench as per arrow and fence on router guided the cut out.






A spray can of photomount was used to hold the artwork in place which has been cut to fit aperture.






The first face board laying in position and hopefully all other faces should be worked today to form the two carcasses.


----------



## devonwoody (7 May 2014)

Two carcasses prepared (but need cleaning up) as per pic below.






Things are going slowly at present, suffering from RSI or arthritis in elbow so things have slowed down a bit.


----------



## ChrisR (7 May 2014)

Martin & Devonwoody.

This project is turning out very well. Looking forward to seeing the completed work.

Great idea to share equipment and skills.

Chris R.


----------



## devonwoody (10 May 2014)

I have stitched the corners because of the timber layers to the front face, lids for the boxes are being constructed with a contrast maple wood.

Put the brown paint to pics because over exposure killed the sapele colour.


----------



## devonwoody (11 May 2014)

Had a good session yesterday, Saturday.






Should be finished shortly.


----------



## devonwoody (13 May 2014)

Boxes now completed and pleased to have posted the left hand one to Martin.






Thanks to Martin I have added another tissue box design to my collection, one I could not have completed without the skill displayed by Martin and the artist who did the excellent detailed painting below the fret. 

Suffering with arthritis myself at the moment but hope to get back into the workshop as soon as possible.


----------



## toesy (13 May 2014)

WoW !!!!

They are awesome, and so special. 

Well done to you both - excellent work


----------



## Blacklabradorman (14 May 2014)

Hi Devonwoody,

I haven't seen that kind of join before. Does it have a proper name please?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Woodmonkey (14 May 2014)

Beautiful, great teamwork!


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 May 2014)

Really nice, a good alround effort. I have been waiting with baited breath to see the finished items and they are outstanding in every way. Well done to all concerned.


----------



## rspsteve (14 May 2014)

Very nice .


----------



## Roughcut (14 May 2014)

A lovely job. =D>


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2014)

Great to see the collaboration and the resulting unique pieces.


----------



## devonwoody (15 May 2014)

Pleased to see that the idea and our combined efforts are appreciated. So the modern day internet/forums have created another form of human interaction. 

To BLM , the corner joints are standard mitres, but in this instance because one face of the box is made up of two layers I thought I would give the corners a bit more umph, especially as the two layers were glued with PVA and not titebond. 
Titebond was not used because it is not transparent when dry. 

Anyone want to do a butterfly or bird send me a pm and if you wish perhaps another project could proceed.


----------



## boysie39 (15 May 2014)

Hi all, just got to seeing this collaboration project for the first time . Stunning and beautiful ,and great workmanship by both .

I would hope to see many more projects between members ,Thanks for showing , God Bless .


----------



## ChrisR (15 May 2014)

Devonwoody & Martin, a great joint effort, in fact it is a proper job my ansoms. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (15 May 2014)

I received the box from John yesterday and it's even better in real life. Of course, I'll never get to use it, but my missus is thrilled to bits with her present.


----------

